# Cartes audio USB compatibles iPad



## pharmapetel (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, certains d'entre vous qui faites de la musique ont surement eu le fantasme de brancher leur carte son USB sur le camera connection kit du précieux..

En allant faire un petit tour sur youtube, je me suis rendu compte que cela était possible de brancher d'excellentes cartes son USB (avec de VRAIS convertisseurs, et pas juste une solution de rechange comme le iRig ou le Jam d'Apogee qui devra s'alimenter via l'ipad...) en branchant la carte son sur un HUB alimenté puis ce dernier sur le camera kit de l'ipad...

Seulement voilà, j'aimerais savoir (avant de me ruer sur le camera connection kit et un hub alim) quelles sont les cartes compatibles. A priori, toutes celles ui sont dircetement reconnues sous garageband sur mac sans driver specifique (core audio de base...)

PS: petit coucou à tous ceux qui m'ont bien soutenus dans ma quête d'un ipad 2 sans fuites de lumière (oui j'en parlerai jusqu'à ce que Steve Jobs detourne mon attention avec l'iphone 5 ou l'ipad 3 (ou un nouveau macbook pro, enfin avec un nouveau chassis... Allez, quoi, je sais plus quoi faire des sousous que je gagne à la sueur de mon front...)

Gros bisous à tous


----------



## pharmapetel (28 Avril 2011)

Bon un petit up pour ce fil qui pourrait se reveler interressant pour les musiciens..
Sinon j'ai essayé la manip et donc cela marche avec une Apogee One, branché sur un HUB alimenté puis sur le camera connection kit.. Mais les petites boites line 6 ne sont pas reconnues comme de appareils core audio basiques... Je pense que c'est du à l'activité annexe de ces cartes son qui jouent aussi le role de protection USB pour les plug AU/VST de la marque..

Si vous avez des retours je suis preneur, (notamment pour les produits MOTU en USB 2...)


----------

